
Economists Think Congress Could Create an Economic Disaster This Summer - DarkContinent
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/economists-think-congress-could-create-an-economic-disaster-this-summer/
======
burger_moon
FTA consensus on unemployment in December is around 10% which is pretty
staggering. Right now it is 11% so not a lot of recovery on the horizon
according to them

